# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Me merr malli per...

## Hyllien

Secilit prej nesh i mungon diçka, dikujt prinderit qe i ka larg, nje moter nje vella, familja, qyteti ose vendi i vet. Dikujt i kujtohet nje shok i vjeter apo dhe nje mace e bukur qe flinte prene tij. Dikush ndjen nostalgji per detin, boren se per nje kenge te vjeter. Dike e merr malli per lojrat e femijerise, per kohet kur ishte i padjallezuar, i lire...

_Çfare ju mungon me teper ne keto momente?_

----------


## FLOWER

koha e shkolles dhe shoqeria e atjeshme

----------


## indrit gjoni

Mè mungojn gjithçka qè kam len nè shqiperi, dhe atje i kam len tè gjitha

----------


## Veshtrusja

me ka munguar femijria... 
sot me mungon Shqiperia
me mungojn Gjysherit
me mungon Historia
me mungon Krenaria (per vendin)
sot me mungon Shoqeria

----------


## Zana e malit

Mua shpesh me merr malli per kohen e vjeter , kohe kur respekti per me te medhenjte ishte ne nivel te duhur, kohe kur nuk dihej se c'eshte "demokracia", amoraliteti, droga, korrupcioni, mashtrimi, kriminaliteti...!Ka qene nje kohe qe kemi jetuar ne varferi, megjithate kemi jetuar ne "pasterti"!

ZeM

----------


## vodafone_1

Mua me mungon shoqeria ime e gjimnazit qe kam kaluar 4 vjet te pa harruara... qe nuk u ndjen fare.

----------


## I-amëshuar

> me ka munguar femijria... 
> sot me mungon Shqiperia
> me mungojn Gjysherit
> me mungon Historia
> me mungon Krenaria (per vendin)
> sot me mungon Shoqeria


Në qoftë se janë të vërteta.
Ndieva pak keqardhje nga kto gjëra që të janë mohuar në jetë dhe të uroj më fat në jetë.

Jam dakort me ty vështruese edhe mua më mungon Krenaria për vendin dhe krenaria për historinë(sepse na e kanë degjeneruar duke na lënë pa identitet)
Më ka munguar liria (e kam fjalën në kuptimin filozofik të fjalës) në Shqipëri.
Sot më mungon qyteti im, vajzat e bukura shqipëtare, shoqëria e mbi të gjitha AJRI(edhe pse është mbytës është ajri që u rrita) i Shqipërisë.

----------


## [xeni]

Suigeneris me ka marre malli per ty... shume...  :ngerdheshje: 


Si asht ajo konga e Merita Halilit, ku kalojn fjala "mall"... Per Ate me ka marre malli... Jo per kengen, jo... 

Me ka marre malli per ate kohen e vjeter kur lujshim me top llastiku e  kur shkojsha ne shpi i djeresitun e hajsha noj çok krese... ja per ate çokun me ka marre malli...

me ka marre malli...lista asht e gjate... kshu eshte jeta, plot mall...

----------


## selina_21

Mua me mungon Shoqeria e Femijris ne Shqiperi .

----------


## StormAngel

Me mungon femijeria shume,kur te tjeret i kryenin sendet per mua.
Jam tashi une ai qe duhet te bej te njejten per te tjere.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Foleja_

Me ka marre malli te kaloj nje nate(dy apo edhe tri)  me shoqen time te jetes si dikur, kur na zinte agu i  mengjesit  te zgjuara  duke biseduar per hallet e jetes( qe mendonim dikur qe i kishim!!!). 
Por mbi te gjithaaa , me ka marre malli per TY, qe nuk do te shoh me kurre.

----------


## selina_21

Kurse mu me ka marre malli te dilja nje xhiro nga Uji I Ftohte i Vlores me shoqerine qe kam ne Vlore...........i missssssssss them a lotttttttt

----------


## RONKA-PG-NE-USA

Kurse mua me ka marre malli per gjithcka qe dodhej ne shqiperi, dhe ne rinas kur te zbres te marr nje grusht dhe dhe ta puth, ja per cfar me ka marr malli per mos vazhdoj me tej.

----------


## blueyes

> Secilit prej nesh i mungon diçka, dikujt prinderit qe i ka larg, nje moter nje vella, familja, qyteti ose vendi i vet. Dikujt i kujtohet nje shok i vjeter apo dhe nje mace e bukur qe flinte prene tij. Dikush ndjen nostalgji per detin, boren se per nje kenge te vjeter. Dike e merr malli per lojrat e femijerise, per kohet kur ishte i padjallezuar, i lire...
> 
> _Çfare ju mungon me teper ne keto momente?_


Se pari urime per temen eshte e mrekullueshme por ne te njejten kohe teper nostalgjike...Na mbushet syte me lot...vetem dikush qe smund te kete gjak neper vena..Nuk mund te ndjeje mall per cdo gje qe eshte  elidhur me token meme....
me ka mare malli per cdo gje...Token time ajrin pluhurin 
Per te pir nje kafe qe ka aq lezet o zot o zot.....
Per prinderit e mi per cdo gje pa lene asnje detaje.....
Por duhet te jemi te forte pasi e dime qe duke qene ne te lumtur disi..Ato prinder qe i kemi larg i bejme akoma dhe me te lumtur..pasi ska dhimbje me te madhe se ajo e prinderit karshi femijes gjakut jetes se tij..Mos e harroni kete gje.....
Sic e tha Xeni dhe per coken mbas koke dhe ajo na mungon...
Me respekt e mall per Tiranen time te dashur Ami!!!!

----------


## Poeti

> Me ka marre malli te kaloj nje nate(dy apo edhe tri)  me shoqen time te jetes si dikur, kur na zinte agu i  mengjesit  te zgjuara  duke biseduar per hallet e jetes( qe mendonim dikur qe i kishim!!!). 
> Por mbi te gjithaaa , me ka marre malli per TY, qe nuk do te shoh me kurre.



Gjithënjë na merr malli për ate që nuk e kemi, e çfarë të them unë që i kam gadi të gjitha afër vehtes dhe gjithëçka më mungon!
Më mungon koha kur ishim të padjallëzuar, kur mendonim vetëm në lojën dhe kur nuk e kishim hallin e sigurimit të ekzistencës.

E ty mikja ime e nderuar foleja_, e di se kush të mungon, por jeta do të ec me gjithë mungesat që i kemi, nuk mund ta ndryshojmë.

----------


## PINK

Mua me kishte marre malli per Balten e Tirones ... 

po e zgjidha dhe ate " nostalgji " .. i bera derman kur i thone .

Mora zorren e ujit .. hapa cezmen jashte .. bera nje pellg me uje aty mbrapa ne backyard... filloi dheu duke u zbut avash avash .. teksa prisja dhe duke pare k'te dukuri natyrore ( ne fakt ishte artificiale.. nejse ) .. nje kenaqesi e madhe me pershkoi trupin . qe nga gishtat e kembes deri te fundi pantallonave ( e mbani mend ciklat mbas shiut ).. nejse vazhdojme 

mbasi ishte mjaft " balte " ta ngopte syrin .... bera hapin e magjishem .. dhe ohhhh cte ndjeje ..ate zhurme aq te harruar dhe te enderruar .. PLLAQ PLLAQ PLLAQ ..ohh  sa mire ..   :ngerdheshje:  .... 

u lumturova tamam si nje femije 5 vjecar ... nuk i gezohesha dot kepuceve me balte ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

> Mua me kishte marre malli per Balten e Tirones ... 
> 
> po e zgjidha dhe ate " nostalgji " .. i bera derman kur i thone .
> 
> Mora zorren e ujit .. hapa cezmen jashte .. bera nje pellg me uje aty mbrapa ne backyard... filloi dheu duke u zbut avash avash .. teksa prisja dhe duke pare k'te dukuri natyrore ( ne fakt ishte artificiale.. nejse ) .. nje kenaqesi e madhe me pershkoi trupin . qe nga gishtat e kembes deri te fundi pantallonave ( e mbani mend ciklat mbas shiut ).. nejse vazhdojme 
> 
> mbasi ishte mjaft " balte " ta ngopte syrin .... bera hapin e magjishem .. dhe ohhhh cte ndjeje ..ate zhurme aq te harruar dhe te enderruar .. PLLAQ PLLAQ PLLAQ ..ohh  sa mire ..   .... 
> 
> u lumturova tamam si nje femije 5 vjecar ... nuk i gezohesha dot kepuceve me balte ...


O Zot, si ta bon mishin puçkurrica puçkurrica ky patriotizmi jot, Pink...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> O Zot, si ta bon mishin puçkurrica puçkurrica ky patriotizmi jot, Pink...



Jo po thuj po deshe Jooo  ...  :ngerdheshje: 

Tani e di tamam kuptimin e shprehjes " Balta me e embel se mjalti " lol

----------


## Mjalta

*Me marre malli Per Kosoven time te dashur...... Me marre Malli per te afermit e mij qe jetojn larg meje......*

----------


## Lioness

Me ka marre malli per detin .... heren e fundit qe ika, mora ca gure te vegjel nga bregdeti ne Uje te Ftohte, por fatkeqesisht pas gjashte vjet e gjysme u ka ikur ajo era e kripur e detit qe kishin ne fillim.......lotet e mi nuk e kane zevendesuar dot.....

----------

